# Old Schwinn sign ...another one shows up !



## detroitbike (Jan 24, 2018)

He's posting one of these again. Must be cranking them out in the basement !
 Won't answer my email if it was a repro or not .

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112772559788


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 24, 2018)

Here it was before Thanksgiving:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-schwinn-sign.121358/


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2018)

That Masonite back is to damn clean and void of any manufacturers or UL stickers, or ink stamps. Fake is what I'm betting. Where do I pick up my winnings?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 24, 2018)

Too good to be true?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2018)

We'll see if I get a response. If enough people contact him maybe he'll come clean? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2018)

*Old Schwinn Bicycle lighted advertising store window sign display Sting Ray 
Seller information*
signseeker15 (183 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:

“Used previously displayed”

Time left:
Time left:3d 14h Sunday, 6:22PM
Current bid:
US $405.00
[ 39 bids ]
Enter US $410.00 or more 
100% positive feedback
Shipping:
$32.25 Expedited Shipping 
Item location:
Meriden, Connecticut, United States
Ships to: 
United States


----------



## stoney (Jan 25, 2018)

He is making them. Take a look at his other auctions and his past auctions.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd say most everyone of the buyers he has are unaware the items are newly made.
   He doesn't state what they are so I'd say that he covers him self in case a buyer cries foul!
  still no answer to my question.....

  Last time , when I bid,he sent me a second chance offer and then retracted it when I questioned him about the signs authenticity.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 25, 2018)

I bought the one in November, when I received it I verified it was a fake...(rolling the dice) anyway, I asked about returning it, which he approved, then said how much of a discount to keep it.


----------



## stoney (Jan 25, 2018)

As soon as I saw the one that's on Ebay now I immediately went to his past auctions because it looked too new. I always look at peoples past auctions just to get an idea  who I may be dealing with.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just the bike graphics tell you it's a fake. Would Schwinn or it's dealers buy that image with a bent fork, stem, crooked bars and missing three fender braces? No oval headbadge, tank is what? and not even a Schwinn chain ring. Lousy bike image to say the least.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2018)

He still hasn't answered me either. I think I'll send him an email daily to see what happens. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2018)

He's having a heck of an auction with it  ......


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 27, 2018)

What a payday ....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

Outstanding fleecing! Seems the old saying "one born every minute" has be upgraded to 5 every minute.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2018)

So after three emails asking if this is a fake or repo he finally replies "Purchased at an estate sale...frame appears older and guts were removed/updated...may be a "fantasy" sign not sure" Pure BS. You can look at his other auctions and see that he is either making these or having them made. Got a feeling this will catch up with him in the near future. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> So after three emails asking if this is a fake or repo he finally replies "Purchased at an estate sale...frame appears older and guts were removed/updated...may be a "fantasy" sign not sure" Pure BS. You can look at his other auctions and see that he is either making these or having them made. Got a feeling this will catch up with him in the near future. V/r Shawn





You know he was going to make up some cock and bull story. He doesn't have the rights/license to produce a product with the Schwinn name on it. If anyone is inclined, inform Schwinn about this and see what happens. Or play his game and send him a message saying that Schwinn has been informed of his counterfeiting.


----------

